

Relationship Relevance In a Social Graph - noig3
http://quohive.tumblr.com/
I have come to HN the last couple of days talking about finding a co-founder etc. Well, instead of finding a co-founder (which I will eventually). I just started hacking away. I truly believe that we can establish relevance in online relationships that will lead to more productive research and collaboration, richer relationships and more information.<p>This is my 11th attempt at starting a company. I am a bit nervous but here goes nothing!<p>I do not mean for this to sound too promotional but I respect the community here and feedback is more than welcome and appreciated.<p>http://www.quohive.com to sign up for mail list.
======
noig3
Let's do it!

